# SSOTM Nominations May 2016



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My apologies for being late. Now...

Ready.......GO!

*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.
Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week
A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them
Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I would like to nominate "the Hook" from E.G.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47671-the-hook-back-to-naturals/


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

E. G. was really busy and inspired last mont:

"PPFS"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47395-ppfs/


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to nominate my friend GenoaSlingshot's fork the Grifo TTF. He just recently got a Gambler shot with a OTT version so he is making nice forks that are actually functional. I am not a fan of shelf queens that no one ever sees getting shot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47501-grifo-ttf-top-slot/
















Cheers Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

It is an honor to nominate *Spalted Tamarind* by Gopher

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47651-spalted-tamarind-r10/

The spalting reminds me of continents drawn on an antique globe. Exquisite...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd like to nominate the masterpiece of Slingshotnew.
The Torsten's Dream that he made for me.














http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47480-a-gift-for-genoa-slingshot/#entry587998

And here is a little review & test


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I'd like to nominate Orange TreeFork 2










http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47754-orange-tree-fork-2/#entry591245


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I'd like to nominate Orange TreeFork 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Sam that one doesn't qualify for this month.


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

And a third nomination for E.G.! This is easily the coolest antler frame I've ever seen, and definitely deserves its own nomination:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47639-antler-hybrid-mondri/


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

It's been a while since there was one I truly found awe-inspiring. I always look for new ways to build slingshots that stretch the norm.

Metro (Eric) dropped Skeletor on us this month. It definitely pushed all the boundaries while taking me back to my childhood watching He-Man and the Masters of the Universe, a time when slingshots were a fun toy I played with...still doing so today.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47654-mgg-skeletor/


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd like to nominate Peppermack's Dasher! A very nice shape and a cool material / color combination! :thumbsup:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47655-the-dasher/


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

I nominate BC-Slinger's fork 








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47418-first-g-10-frame-with-my-build-along-the-goliath/


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout was busy in April with an exceptional variety of fantastic frames! He also introduced his sweet new maker's mark for the G10 frames! I have always appreciated his attention to detail and top-notch work.

So, without further ado, I nominate The Midnight Scarab

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47649-latest-round-of-shooters/


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

OK Beanflip. YOU are the boss. I guess you must do what you feel you must.

They were presented as ONE. Out of respect for Chepo, I will not separate them.

Allow someone else to choose one if they wish.

Good luck everyone.

*Edit:*
Btw, I understand that not ALL photos can be presented during the 'voting' process, and I am aware that *forum software sets an image limit per post*. I purposely took Sr Chepo's photos out of order (from his linked thread) so that the first photo (*Rutilia*) would be selected as the first representative.

I would need to check, but I think the first photo that I chose to represent my nominee *last month* was not used. I believe my selection was changed without consulting me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Poiema said:


> OK Beanflip. YOU are the boss. I guess you must do what you feel you must.
> 
> They were presented as ONE. Out of respect for Chepo, I will not separate them.
> 
> ...


The nomination thread rules dictate that only one nomination is allowed per member per month. Your void post will be removed at this time. Your single nomination, if you choose to use it, is welcome.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Let me nominate the superb DefCat, from Metro Grade Goods. A nice little gem that deserves to be here.

*DefCat*










The presentation thread for further inspection is available here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47581-defcat-sweeeetness/

Thank you very much for the chance! Wish good luck to all of the nominees! I'm sure we will enjoy the run 

Have a nice day :wave:

Tremo


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am very taken by the design of this slingshot. The time taken and the attention to detail in this beauty is overwhelming. I have been a fan of Flicks work for a long time. This frame is simply stunning  Congratulations on an exceptional work Flicks 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47647-a-nighttrain-in-brass-and-hpl/


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Chechen scales, bamboo core, padauk and eucalyptus by joe mcdodgwad. Very nice indeed. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47678-chechen-bamboo/#entry590292


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Heads up everyone. Let's finish this up. I'll post the vote thread tomorrow.


----------

